# First Time Smoking Turkey Legs



## mnmulisha (May 25, 2012)

Hello Everyone!  

I plan on smoking some turkey legs this weekend.  I see there are quite a few brine recipes on here and I'm having a hard time deciding which one to do.  The question I have is this;  When I brine the legs, do I need to perforate the legs for them to better absorb the brine or do I just put them in and let them soak?

Also, is there any need to put a water pan in with the legs? I haven't seen anyone mention it so I'm guessing not, but I don't want them to end up dry.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## athabaskar (May 25, 2012)

Haven't done just legs in a long time. Lots of fun to have everyone gnawing on them and waving them around. 

You don't need to perforate the skin. Turkey meat takes up brine really well. Just be sure they are fully submerged. You might need to place a plate or something similar atop them to keep them under.

Not knowing your smoker, it's hard to make the call for you on the water pan. If you smoke them low and slow they probably won't dry out, assuming you don't over cook. Dark meat is pretty easy to keep moist.

Happy drumming!


----------



## mnmulisha (May 25, 2012)

Thanks Athabaskar.  I'm using a home made electric smoker.  I was planning on smoking at 225 until the IT is at 170.  I'll make sure to keep an eye on them.  Pics to follow, stay tuned!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 25, 2012)

mulisha , go ahead witht e 'Brining' makes a succulent difference , if you can catch some drippings , do it and cook down with some 'Rub' in it for a special treat...

Have fun and...


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 25, 2012)

Get them in your brine tonight and you can smoke them tomorrow or Sunday if you want the cure to really sink in. 

I do them all the time. Super easy and awesome to eat cold! 

See a couple of my posts here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119370/more-smoked-turkey-legs-pics

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...-smoked-turkey-leg-qv-special-preview-picture

I like to rub a little olive oil on them and sprinkle some habanero or jalapeño or cayenne pepper on them before smoking.


----------



## mnmulisha (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone!  Here's some pictures of what I've got so far.  I just put them in the smoker.




















I've used some of Chef Jimmy J's brine located here:  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122054/ideas-for-smoking-some-turkey-legs

I also used his rub recipe on a couple, some of Weber's Lemon Zesty Rub on a couple, and some of Sandhill Ben's Garlic Gourmet Seasoning on a couple.  They're in the smoker now, and I can't wait.


----------



## mnmulisha (May 26, 2012)

I had to add more wood chips and took a sneak peek.  Looking mighty tasty!  Photos to follow as I can't post them from my phone.


----------



## mnmulisha (May 26, 2012)

I had to add more wood chips and took a sneak peek.  Looking mighty tasty!  Photos to follow as I can't post them from my phone.


----------



## mnmulisha (May 29, 2012)

Tastes pretty good, but I think they are over smoked.  The skin is crispy and has great texture, but a bit of a bitter flavor from too much smoke.  The insides are extremely juicy and tender

and without the skin, the meat just falls apart.


----------

